# Google- Sex abuse affects irritable bowel syndrome - Earthtimes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7 style="font-size:100%;font-family:arial,sans-serif">[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Sex abuse affects *irritable bowel syndrome*Earthtimes, UK - <nobr>1 Feb 2008</nobr>1 US researchers found women with *irritable bowel syndrome* who had been sexually or physically abused may have a heightened pain response. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

